# Recruitment Agencies in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if anyone had recommendations on what are the best and most reputable recruitment agencies in Dubai. I'm doing a bit of research and can only come up with a handful of names. Appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Michael Page is good


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Michael Page is good


Thanks Ella!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hays


----------

